# Thanks to Blaireli, I now know what Peanut



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi, I'm glad you have the name and can now understand further what Peanut was afflicted with. I hope it helps with closure. RIP sweet Peanut...


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Very sorry. Thanks for mentioning this and educating us.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting the information. At least now you can research and read more about this and hopefully help others may be facing this terrible condition.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I was not gonna call to ask Med Vet for the diagnosis, just couldn't. 
I'm glad now I remember, with help, what it was, hope no ones baby every gets it.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Just glad my sister could help you out.  Looking forward to meeting you at the GR Get Together next month!  My sister will be there, too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Just glad my sister could help you out.  Looking forward to meeting you at the GR Get Together next month!  My sister will be there, too.


Thanks so much, I look forward to meeting you and you're sister. Can't wait, seems like it's so long until the 26 of July


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is nice that you could find out what was the cause of Peanuts death. Now you can rest easy that you did everything for her that could humanly be done. Rest in peace sweet girl. Know you were loved very much and are still missed everyday. 

Thanks Blaireli for helping Heidi.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Heidi...as I read this. I feel your pain. Although I haven't been through anything like this, it's sad to hear how serious diseases can be.

Thanks for answering my question when I had posted something last night exactly what it was.

Rest In Peace Peanut! We miss you!:heartbeat


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Heidi...as I read this. I feel your pain. Although I haven't been through anything like this, it's sad to hear how serious diseases can be.
> 
> Thanks for answering my question when I had posted something last night exactly what it was.
> 
> Rest In Peace Peanut! We miss you!:heartbeat


You're very welcome, I felt very guilty not being able to remember what they had called her diagnose, but the memories of being up there in Columbus kept me from calling, so when Blaireli's sister mentioned the name it clicked, that's it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is such a powerless feeling when they have something there is not much treatment for.
I'm glad you have the name. I had never heard of it. I had never heard of megaesophagus till my Max got it. : (


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Heidi: Even though it doesn't bring Peanut back, I'm sure it's a relief to you to know what happened to her. It sounds like a very scary illness. Hopefully no one else will have to go through what you and Peanut did.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> Heidi: Even though it doesn't bring Peanut back, I'm sure it's a relief to you to know what happened to her. It sounds like a very scary illness. Hopefully no one else will have to go through what you and Peanut did.


 
It is, don't know if I'm weired but just did not want to call, I should of just to get some closure and let others know, but I didn't. I knew Dr.Fenner the neurologist told us what it was but either me or DH could remember the name, It was such a sad day. Guess we just wanted her to rest in peace, that's all we cared about at that time and not be in pain.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for educating me, too.


----------

